# Attention Whovians!



## the_traveler (Nov 23, 2013)

If you are a Whovian, you know what this means!

Today (11/23/2013) is the 50th anniversary of Dr Who. At 2:50 pm (14:50) Eastern Time, there will be a GLOBAL simulcast of the 50th anniversary show. In the US, it's on BBC America. In the UK, I assume it's on BBC.

On BBC America at 8 pm Eastern, there will be a new episode with the 12th Doctor, and at 10 pm, the last 2 Doctors will appear together on the Graham Norton Show.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 23, 2013)

Never got into that show, but my husband liked it. All I can remember is that the guy who played Tristen on "All Creatures Great & Small" was Dr. Who at one time (or at least was in the show).


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 23, 2013)

So I guess the TARDIS counts as non-tail transportation?


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 23, 2013)

Actually, I heard that Amtrak was working on a TARDIS-equipped loco, for use on the EB. They think that's the only way train 8 will ever get decent OTP.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 23, 2013)

It will arrive YEARS before it departed!  And then people will never say Amtrak is slow! :giggle:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 23, 2013)

Lackluster and predictable all around, wouldn't count it in my top ten episodes since the revival... not by a long shot.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree, but it was still good to see 3 (and I think 4) Doctors and 2 companions in one episode.

And how many TV series have been around for 50 years. And had the same theme song all these years? :huh: Some new series do not even have a theme song! (Look at "LOST" and "Under The Dome".)


----------

